# SFW RP anyone??



## FlufflesKitten (May 18, 2016)

-On skype or chatzy
-No fetishy things
-Romance(preferably not straight but i guess), action, adventure, fantasy, slice of life, whatever
-doesnt have to be furry, but it can be
-please give an rp example so i know if we are on the same level


----------

